# Vat Free MG's



## WHIZZER

MG has launched a 0% VAT offer across the entire MG6 range, resulting in big cash savings for customers with no hidden catches.

The MG "0% VAT - No Exclusions" deal will be offered throughout July and August giving customers some hot summer savings of up to £3,601.









From today an award-wining MG6 GT petrol model in S trim, which had a recommended on-the-road price of £15,455.00, will cost just £12,968.58 - a saving of £2,486.42.

The top-of-the-range petrol model MG6 Magnette, which had a recommended on-the-road price of £20,350, will now cost £16,981.92 - a saving of £3,368.08.

On DTi-TECH diesel models the cash savings are even greater. The MG6 DTi-TECH GT in S trim had a recommended on-the-road price of £16,995. It will now cost £13,808.58 - a saving of £3,186.42.

The top-of-the-range MG6 DTi-TECH Magnette, including metallic paint, offers a saving of £3,601.42. The effective price of the car is reduced from £21,590 to £17,988.58.

Guy Jones, MG's Sales & marketing Director, said: "This is a great offer and, unlike some Zero VAT promotions, there are no exclusions or hidden catches with our offer.

"Our dealers will also be able to give customers some very competitive finance deals, so together with the great value-for-money package that the MG6 range already has, this really is a sizzling summer offer."


----------



## VW STEVE.

Lack of decent sales anything to do with it????.


----------



## petemattw

VW STEVE. said:


> Lack of any sales at all anything to do with it????.


edited for accuracy!


----------

